# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Нужна помощь в расшифровке аудиозаписи

## Д.Срибный

Приветствую!

Есть две аудиокассеты с аудиозаписью интервью с одним летчиком-испытателем, ныне, покойным. Сейчас я занят оцифровкой записи - перевожу в мп3. Нужна помощь в расшифровке аудиозаписи - т.е. на выходе должен получиться текстовый файл.

Если есть добровольцы, просьба написать мне :)

----------


## Гордиюк Александр

Попитаюсь попробовать.

----------


## simsim

А кто покойный лётчик-испытатель, если не секрет?

----------

